# Puritan Book Club



## jasond49079 (Oct 6, 2008)

I found a website called goodreads.com. Wile it's not a Christian website there are a couple of reformed readers groups there. One is Reformed Readers which I started. The first book we will be reading is City on a Hill by Philip Ryken. This is the book my church’s book club is reading. The other group is Reformed Theology Readers. We are reading Knowing Scripture by R.C. Sproul. Both groups need more active members. If you like reading puritan and reformed writings come check it out.


----------

